# Know &amp; Licking Counties.



## buckeyes1gk (Apr 29, 2013)

My son and I found 80 fresh grays yesterday. Went back to the same spot today and picked up 20 new yellows! Yep, under the same elm tree. New fresh yellows around 3-4 inches grew in 24 hours. I've been hunting Shrooms for over 50 years, and if you want to maximize your time and energy "look for dead and dying ELM trees. That's where you will find your mushrooms in large numbers. With this rain and warm temps they will really start coming this week. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## nicia (Apr 18, 2013)

awesome! I'm in Northern Knox, so this is great news! I just found my first grey yesterday!


----------

